
AWS Amplify: JavaScript Open Source Library with React, React Native Extensions - nslog
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/mobile/announcing-aws-amplify-and-the-aws-mobile-cli/
======
timdorr
I'm not sure this is ready for prime time:

1.54MB - [https://github.com/aws/aws-
amplify/blob/master/packages/aws-...](https://github.com/aws/aws-
amplify/blob/master/packages/aws-amplify/dist/aws-amplify.min.js)

~~~
powerful23
Hi, this has been updated and the new size is 524KB which you can see here:
[https://github.com/aws/aws-
amplify/tree/master/packages/aws-...](https://github.com/aws/aws-
amplify/tree/master/packages/aws-amplify/dist) and
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/aws-amplify](https://www.npmjs.com/package/aws-
amplify)

~~~
timdorr
That's a good start!

One bigger issue is you're storing built assets in source control. This is
considered bad practice, as it creates a lot of noise in commits and bogs down
git clients with tons of unnecessary blobs. git is for source code, npm is for
transpiled code and UMD bundles.

You should "retcon" your repo, by removing them from history with filter-
branch (the same process as with sensitive data removal:
[https://help.github.com/articles/removing-sensitive-data-
fro...](https://help.github.com/articles/removing-sensitive-data-from-a-
repository/)), make sure they're .gitignore'd, and only publish the built
assets in your npm packages (use the "files" option in package.json).

------
indescions_2017
Could be integral part of their CodeStar / Cloud IDE push. Components with AWS
specific functionality can then be developed and sold through a marketplace.

For those making single-purpose, ad-revenue backed projects. Quite possible
there is more to gain in selling say a dating app interface, than the app
itself ;)

AWS re:invent conference starts next week so expect details then. As well as a
Kubernetes engine. Golang support for Lambda Functions. And much more...

------
batmansmk
I don't understand what is the value compared to AWS SDK + create-react-
native. Can someone give me on example of before Amplify / after Amplify?

~~~
andrewstuart
I wonder if maybe it includes components to actually implement UI for things
like signin, signout forgot password etc - that would be very helpful.

update: yes that's what it seems to do but appears to be missing forgot
password/change password.

~~~
richardzcode
Hey Andrew, it does have 'Forgot Password' UI. On the signIn form there is a
link to 'Forgot Password'

Thanks, Richard

------
cyberferret
Nice. Would be cool to see a Vue.js tailored version of the library, similar
to their React add on.

~~~
desireco42
+1... also don't think that we would wait long for that.

------
ivarv
So this appears to go head-to-head with Expo
([https://expo.io/](https://expo.io/)) which is a project / company that I was
getting behind. Hopefully this is just a rising the tide and all the boats
float.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_rising_tide_lifts_all_boats](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_rising_tide_lifts_all_boats)
for background on the expression)

~~~
zitterbewegung
I trust this AWS library because its not google. Facebook shutting down parse
is another example of who I wont trust. I'm not sure how to figure out which
services google will decide to sunset.

~~~
ENGNR
It's pretty hard to shut down open source

~~~
zitterbewegung
It’s very expensive to turn it back on though .

------
andrewstuart
A live demo would help.

~~~
merpnderp
I'd be happy with just complete API docs. As of at least two days ago the API
docs contained a single link to the same page.

~~~
andrewstuart
That's agile in action right there. It's an MVP. docs will come.

~~~
cjCamel
I guess this is sarcastic? I get why you are saying this but...isn't it OK
that they release it, then bulk out the docs, work on the payload size, reduce
the dependencies etc?

Surely once it helps someone with an immediate need it's worth releasing even
if it's not completely ready?

